# [FIXED]Error message



## JCS (Jul 31, 2005)

I just got this error message when I clicked "Submit" ony my last post, the post went through though so I dunno what happened.


Failed sending email :: PHP :: 

DEBUG MODE

Line : 234
File : emailer.php


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 31, 2005)

I got the same thing on my last post as well, it still went through though. Baffiling


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 31, 2005)

I've seen it too, and it doesn't seem to be effecting the ability to post. At least not that I've seen so far. horse[USA] is in the middle of doing some maintenance to the site, and this appears to be a side effect of that. It's been brought up by the Admins. Sit tight everybody.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 1, 2005)

Sit tight? Why, is lanc feeling a little horny again?


----------



## evangilder (Aug 1, 2005)

The message is a little different this morning:

Failed sending email :: PHP ::


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 1, 2005)

Yep I got that too.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 1, 2005)

Same here.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 1, 2005)

I just got a new one: General error

Couldn't get mail server response codes


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 1, 2005)

Yep me too.


----------



## horseUSA (Aug 1, 2005)

Having Problems with qmail ( The mail program on the server).
I will work on the problem, and hope to get it fixed soon. Sorry about the error messages which the php pages produce.
Please hit the back button after a post, should take you to where your new post is.


----------



## horseUSA (Aug 1, 2005)

Should be solved! Any more problems please open a new thread.


----------

